# What Is The Most Dangerous City You Have Ever Been To ?



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I have briefly passed through Camden, New Jersey a few years ago while in the car with my parents but we never step foot out of the car.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think I've ever been in a dangerous city.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oakland is supposed to be one of the worst cities in the state but I've only been robbed once while there :b


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

D.C., which I believe beats out Detroit and the bad parts of California (I've been to many of them).


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Um... I guess there's a lot of thieves in Madrid? That's really the closest I can come up with. Well, I don't know, but I haven't had a problem. I had more problem in a part of freaking Halifax, Canada, with stuff stolen out of the apartment


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

My own....I can recall at least half a dozen murders within a third of a mile of where I live over the past decade or two...We are generally regarded as one of the worst **** holes in my state....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ericj said:


> D.C., which I believe beats out Detroit and the bad parts of California (I've been to many of them).


Really? I've been there twice!


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah Washington D.C is pretty rough. I remember reading an autobiography about a wrestler named Batista who grew up there and he said the neighborhood where he lived in the 1970s as well as the 1980s with the crack epidemic in the innercity he had witnessed so many homicides that he eventually no longer freaked out at the sight of a dead body on the streets because he was so used to seeing them, it was no longer a big deal to him because it was a common thing in his hood. He even joked that growing up in the 1970s watching the Vietnam war on television, he could relate to living in a warzone because he described his own neighborhood as being like Vietnam on a smaller scale.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

mserychic said:


> ericj said:
> 
> 
> > D.C., which I believe beats out Detroit and the bad parts of California (I've been to many of them).
> ...


The tourist section is heavily policed, but if you've ever wandered outside that area you'd realize that the mall is like Disneyland.

Where I grew up we had weekly, if not nightly, gang shootings. Helicopters would circle in the air with a spotlight at least once a month for most of the time I lived there.

Retrospectively, I don't know how I became so accepting of it.

Some ghetto in Vancouver was pretty notable as one of the most disturbing dangerous places I've accidentally stumbled into. Imagine, if you will, being propositioned by drug-addicted prepubescent prostitutes. That place is bad news.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

does TJ count?

on a side note, why is it that all down towns ive been to are so ghetto?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I suspect it's urban decay because downtowns are generally the original location of the city. Therefore they will be the oldest area and most of the people will have moved to the suburbs. This doesn't seem to happen as much in Europe.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Atlanta. I love it, but it keeps getting on all those most dangerous lists.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Kansas City, MO and Washington DC
:duck


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

The city I live in has its moments... 2 cops have been shot and killed here in recent years and last year someone was beaten to death in the building we live in. (We didn't live here then.)


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

My immediate neighbourhood, outside of the gentrified part I live in, has the occasional moidah. Apart from that, probably Moss Side in Manchester or some places in South London. 

Coming where I'm from, I could totally handle myself in Compton or Queensbridge. No one knows what it's like, to be a dustbin, in Shaftesbury, with hooligans.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't know if this is considered dangerous, but certain parts of downtown LA.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

They say Camden is supposed to be the most dangerous city in the US but I never hear about it. Well, there was that headline in the news about tainted heroin coming from there about 6 or so months ago. 

I think the most frightening place I have ever been is D.C. I've heard things about Baltimore but I've never spent much time there. For some reason those things don't really deter me. I never think about that when I'm going into a city.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Detroit, Michigan


----------



## jugador409 (Nov 29, 2003)

Dudleyville said:


> I have briefly passed through Camden, New Jersey a few years ago while in the car with my parents but we never step foot out of the car.


I've been to a lot of concerts at the Tweeter Center there and have never had any trouble. Driving up to the venue you see a lot of runned down houses and some shady looking people but if you stick with the crowds you should be fine.

Anaheim, CA was probably the worst place I've ever been to. The hotel where I stayed had signs on the windows saying that they were bullet proof and the door had a big sign that said that you should NEVER open the door when someone knocks. I was also surprised when I went to Denver. There are a lot of homeless people and drug addicts in the center of town. I went to the bathroom in the outdoor mall and there was a guy shooting up in one of the stalls.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Anaheim? Man, you must live a charmed life if any part of Anaheim is the worst place you've ever been.


----------



## jugador409 (Nov 29, 2003)

ericj said:


> Anaheim? Man, you must live a charmed life if any part of Anaheim is the worst place you've ever been.


Charmed life :wtf I've lived in NJ most of my life and have been to areas in Elizabeth and Newark that some might consider bad but since I grew up around those places I don't consider them to be dangerous. It's a matter of expectations. I mentioned Anaheim and Denver because when you mention these places you don't expect there to be bullet proof glass on the hotel windows or people doing drugs in the tourist areas.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Detroit


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

> I was also surprised when I went to Denver. There are a lot of homeless people and drug addicts in the center of town. I went to the bathroom in the outdoor mall and there was a guy shooting up in one of the stalls.


I was fairly surprised how trashy some parts of Denver are. South Federal Blvd is a pretty trashy area. There are some homeless people hanging around the 16th street Mall but I felt pretty safe there.

I have been to several "dangerous" cities I guess but that is not to say there isnt danger everywhere.

I have only been robbed once, and it was a knifepoint in Las Vegas.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Camden is bad but Irvington, NJ is probably worse. That town is the worst case of urban decay I've ever seen. It's very sad.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

My city.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been to Detroit a lot since I live nearby, but I've only passed though the bad areas. The downtown area is as safe as any US city--it's just emptier and stuck in the past.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I believe Detroit is the crime capital of America at the moment? I still remember how angry my dad was when I called him to tell him that I'd been in the Cass Corridor the night before at 2 a.m. 

Ah, yes, there's nothing like being in an area of town where you need to go out every so often to check to make sure your car is still there - even in broad daylight. And don't forget to use the buddy system when you do it. :wtf

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I've never been to a city with a reputation for being dangerous, as far as I know. I suppose Athens and Sofia have their shady areas.

However I visited Ku?adas?, Turkey shortly before a terror attack by Kurdish separatists. It's a little surreal to see photos of it, because I stood in the very same square a few weeks prior.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Kelly, I have read the Cass Corridor is a gentrifying area, is that true?

Me, I've been to many "dangerous" cities. American cities are dangerous places overall. However, the murders tend to happen in the ghetto neighborhoods which are easy to avoid. It's mostly young black men killing each other.

Philadelphia, Camden, Baltimore, Washington, Detroit, Chicago. Even Pittsburgh to some extent and even NYC. These are all places I've been that contain dangerous and some times really awful bombed-out neighborhoods that you couldn't imagine anyone living in. Philadelphia and Detroit in particular have miles upon square miles of abandonment. It is surreal to look at if Rust Belt decay is foreign to you.


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

I live in the mid-Atlantic, so I've got my pick: D.C., Baltimore, Philly--three of the most dangerous cities in the country.

In D.C., which I live outside of, it's pretty easy to avoid the bad areas. Just don't cross the Anacostia river. I don't really go to Baltimore, so I don't know where the "bad" and "good" areas are. I have driven through some rough neighborhoods there. In Philly isn't it true that the farther north you go, the worse the neighborhoods get? I've only been there once in the past 10 years, and I didn't stray too far from the tourist areas. I know that Philly has a really high murder rate, close to 400 murders last year.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Outside of the U.S, the most dangerous city I have ever been to is Tiajuana. Lots of shady neighborhoods there that look dangerous even during the daytime so imagine how it looks at night time. There are parts of the city with very poor shantytown slums that make our American ghettos look like Malibu in comparison.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've been to Philly too.. didn't know that city was bad :stu


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Rufus said:


> Kelly, I have read the Cass Corridor is a gentrifying area, is that true?


I'm not sure. You'll have to ask someone who still lives in the area. It wasn't in the late 90s when I was there though.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

I've been to both Detroit and New York and they can be dangerous. I had a knife pulled on me in the daytime in downtown Detroit. Once when I was in Jamaica, I was traveling on a motorcycle through the city of Kingston and there was a dead body just lying on the street and nobody seemed to think it was a big deal.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I've been straight through ****ing downtown Detroit. I just read somewhere that it was the most miserable city or something. Scary as hell being alone in the car with an evil stepfather and some guy comes over asking for money. I just prayed hard that my mom made it back alive 

Jamaica strikes me as bad as well. I'm sure that I could have witnessed worse, but being completely hassled to buy things... my sister ending up separated because someone coaxed her into looking at something... mass panic.

I had a chance to go to New York and D.C. but I didn't. And the time my class went I believe was in close proximity to the downfall of the Beltway Sniper o.o

Oh hey, Hamilton Ohio is an awful place. Lots of racial tension. Everyone's poor and afraid of each other. Stories from when I volunteered there... guy brutally raped young girl, father pulled a shotgun and tried to track him down. Guy got stabbed in a bar. Not sure if they nabbed either of those guys yet. I'm sure there's more. I volunteered at an activity center for kids as well and the buildings across the street looked like they were bombed. Hard to believe the real world is so close to the general peace of this university that we take for granted...

I could say Cleveland. My mom is always afraid when we're walking at night returning from games. I admit I get anxious sometimes, especially when one of those homeless people are begging on the street. But usually there are plenty of others around. And I've been there my whole life so I feel less anxious than what others might consider normal.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't know why New York City is being mentioned in this thread. It's one of the safest cities in the U.S with a population of over 500,000.
http://www.morganquitno.com/cit07pop.htm#500,000+


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

Detroit


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

kitterbug said:


> Detroit


 :ditto


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

These places are supposedly very dangerous, but I didn't see any action going on.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I've only been in Compton passing by on the Metro train on my way to LB. Perhaps it's worse there I don't know. I've driven up Vermont Ave. from the 105 up to the USC / Exposition Park area and it didn't look too bad either.

Though I was kind of scared when I took this picture on my bike:

The KFC behind me has bullet proof glass protecting the workers and they slide your order through a glass cell.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Dudleyville said:


> I don't know why New York City is being mentioned in this thread. It's one of the safest citis in the U.S with a population of over 500,000.
> http://www.morganquitno.com/cit07pop.htm#500,000+


I mentioned New York because I didn't want to choose one city as "most dangerous," and parts of New York are still dangerous. True, NYC is the safest big city in the U.S. but this is a fairly recent phenomenon. New York had a reputation for high crime in the 70s through the mid 90s. And hundreds of people get murdered there each year still. Just over a hundred people got murdered last year in San Francisco, another city known for its low crime rate. That's pretty low by American standards, but atrocious compared to cities in other developed nations.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Some areas near downtown Detroit are kind of gentrifying. People want it to happen and it sort of is I think. The population has finally stabilized I think even though older residents are moving to the suburbs whenever possible because there's a small but still significant population of immigrants and some wealthy people (again, I think). If you look at some of the really abandoned areas that are more towards the center of the city there are numerous new housing developments... trying to go for some sort of safe 'community' feel I think.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

That's the impression I got from a website I go to, skyscraperpage.com. I really like Detroit and want it to succede. I know it was hit hard by the recent foreclosure crisis.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Irvington/Newark seemed really sketchy. I got lost there with a former classmate and we were both pretty uncomfortable. 
I've also been to Camden, lost too. My friends and I were going to take the light rail from Trenton to Camden, but we ended up getting off at some random town because they all were too afraid of spending time there. But I like going to "dangerous" places. I think that's because I have it in my head that if I just smile at people, they won't shoot me. 
And I've been to Philly and Baltimore. Atlanta, as well.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Youngstown :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i guess where i live. i've been robbed/mugged 3 times, been inside a store while a robbery was going on (almost got shoot there), been in school riots (i wasn't involved though).


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

new orleans


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> My own....I can recall at least half a dozen murders within a third of a mile of where I live over the past decade or two...We are generally regarded as one of the worst **** holes in my state....


My city has only had two murders that I can recall in my lifetime. One was a murder/suicide involving a husband/wife. The other involved someone from my high school class who shot & killed the principal, meaning that I'm not the strangest guy from my school :yay

The only other shooting (non-fatal) was a store owner who shot an armed robber in the shoulder a few years back.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Slough (pronounced 'slaaoow') - home of 'The Office' is the UK. Its a real place and by Moley its rough ....


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It is quite possibly Cleveland. :lol

Luckily, I don't actually live in Cleveland. It's the 10th ranked most dangerous city for 2007 in the below ranking system. 2nd in robberies and 5th for rapes. I've even had some crazy, homeless-looking guy threaten to rape me while riding a bus. Nice. Well, it was either directed at me or the guy next to me... The guy next to me said he thought the guy was yelling it at him, and he looked at the guy, who was apparently looking all over the place. Yikes.

http://money.aol.com/mortgage/dangerous-cities



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Slough (pronounced 'slaaoow') - home of 'The Office' is the UK. Its a real place and by Moley its rough ....


I love that show (and "Extras"). Gervais is second only to Larry David for my favorite comedians.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ardrum said:


> It is quite possibly Cleveland. :lol
> 
> Luckily, I don't actually live in Cleveland. It's the 10th ranked most dangerous city for 2007 in the below ranking system. 2nd in robberies and 5th for rapes. I've even had some crazy, homeless-looking guy threaten to rape me while riding a bus. Nice. Well, it was either directed at me or the guy next to me... The guy next to me said he thought the guy was yelling it at him, and he looked at the guy, who was apparently looking all over the place. Yikes.
> 
> ...


*Googles "Larry David" * .. Thanks!


----------



## k79 (Jul 15, 2007)

i've been to Hartford, Connecticut... I did not feel comfortable :rain


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I like how they chose Scranton for the American version of Slough. Slough. Just the name sounds dreary.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Detroit suburbs and outer areas are where the foreclosure news comes from. Like where I live... where people come and buy huge crappy houses they can't afford. Anyway the suburbs are really the only thing close to a city in this area. Detroit might be getting a tiny bit nicer but it's still mostly abandoned and dead. The miserable sprawl land around it is where the action is.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

ardrum said:


> http://money.aol.com/mortgage/dangerous-cities


From that list, I've also been to Birmingham. I didn't realize it was that dangerous.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

The only city that makes these most dangerous lists that surprised me is Orlando because that city has an international reputation as being a tourist destination where you can take the whole family. But still even with the high crime rate Orlando is still one of the most popular U.S destinations for foreign tourists.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

It's not much of a problem because when people go to "Orlando" for vacation they don't go to Orlando. They go to the amusement parks outside of Orlando. Nobody worries about getting shot at Disneyworld.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Chicago is not that bad. There are areas you dont want to go to (South Side, West Side) but for the most part I feel safe. 

I have been to Baltimore which is a very interesting city. A friend of mine lives in a historic neighborhood with beautiful homes and not to far away from the historic downtown district. However about 2 blocks over it is shady and scary and really dangerous. I even got lost driving there...it was kinda scary. Also its not good to go out once the sun goes down. Its a shame too because Baltimore is a lovely historic city. 

I have been to Philadelphia for a day. I didnt notice anything bad, I think because I just stuck to the touristy spots.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

On a state level, I am surprised to find out that Nevada has such a high crime rate. Anybody here who lives in Nevada have anything to say about that ?


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Los Angeles I suppose, but not at night.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

ardrum said:


> http://money.aol.com/mortgage/dangerous-cities


From that list:
- Compton, CA
- Cleveland, OH
- Richmond, CA
- Oakland, CA (I walked about there at night, alone, as short and lily-white as I am. The only other light-ish skin person I saw was a heavily tattooed girl with a big black guy, the rest just stared at me like I was crazy being out there at night. After a short jaunt I wandered back to find my car even for short trips like that, and it wasn't even in downtown...)
- Detroit, MI (but not really - I was only there for 8 hours one day.)


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

What neighborhoods in San Diego do you avoid at all costs ?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Dudleyville said:


> What neighborhoods in San Diego do you avoid at all costs ?


None, really. I don't frequent a few kinda ghetto areas, but I don't avoid anywhere at all costs.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Does San Diego have alot of Crips and Bloods just like Los Angeles ?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Dudleyville said:


> Does San Diego have alot of Crips and Bloods just like Los Angeles ?


I never really noticed those two (very stereotyped outside the area) in Los Angeles (I lived there). I'd say gang activity is very low here in comparison to there.


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

My home state of Maryland is the 4th most dangerous in the country and the most dangerous state east of the Mississippi. Also, it has the highest murder and robbery rates. Nice.

Actually, MD has had the highest robbery rate for years. Nothing has ever happened to me, though, and I go out running all hours of the day and night.

I'm really surprised that Michigan isn't in the top 5, but I guess the crime is concentrated on the state's east side. I also thought that Florida would've been in the top 5.

ETA: Wait, looks like MD is tied with Louisiana for highest murder rate in the country.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Where In Maryland do you live ?


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

D.C. suburb


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

So you live in the burbs, no wonder nothing has ever happened to you. I have been to Annapolis before back in 2003 and it looked like a nice safe small town. I had no problems there.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ardrum said:


> http://money.aol.com/mortgage/dangerous-cities


I didn't realize Richmond was that bad. Used to live over there. Felt safer there then neighboring San Pablo where I went to college :stu


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

I've been to many dangerous cities; however, simply going to a dangerous city means nothing. Nearly all dangerous cities have dangerous areas and safe areas. Two people could live in the exact same city, but have completely different experiences depending on the specific neighborhood or street they live on. What's much more significant than the city is the specific neighborhood or street. Also the time of day that you pass through or visit the neighborhood.

For example, if some says they've been to Chicago, we don't know if they are referring to this part of Chicago 





Or

This part of Chicago


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll agree with the original poster that Camden, NJ is the scariest place I've ever been in. Of course the one time I was there, I was lost and driving around at 11pm on a Friday night. (The security guard at the place I was working wouldn't let me walk to my vehicle alone even)
The other two areas that make me extremely uneasy are East Baltimore, SE&NE DC. I've also run into some pretty frightening parts of Philadelphia, Newark, Chicago and Richmond and the NYC Boroughs from what I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I lived in a dangerous neighbourhood in Toronto for a while. Somebody stole my recycling bin.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Oakland.


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

WinterDave said:


> My own....I can recall at least half a dozen murders within a third of a mile of where I live over the past decade or two...We are generally regarded as one of the worst @#%$ holes in my state....


 If you don't mind me asking, where in your Massachusetts are you refering to? Boston? If so, same here.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I live in it.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Probably south Bronx. I've also been to DC, Chicago, Miami, LA and a few other cities that often get cited as dangerous. And I don't mean I've just driven through these places. I've spent at least a week in each of these and years in LA and the Bronx. Well, if you count Santa Monica as LA which I guess isn't that dangerous. But I did work in downtown LA for a few years.


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Idk about the danger levels but the only big cities I've been to are Atlanta, Chicago & Tampa. Atlanta's gotta be bad though, I've been to some _scary_ places there.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I guess the most dangerous place I have been overseas is Egypt in terms of terrorism ets but I felt very safe there...

In my own city there are a few suburbs I feel pretty unsafe in because of the race related crime, gang rapes etc.


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

anonymousnewbie said:


> LonelyEnigma said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to many dangerous cities; however, simply going to a dangerous city means nothing. Nearly all dangerous cities have dangerous areas and safe areas. Two people could live in the exact same city, but have completely different experiences depending on the specific neighborhood or street they live on. What's much more significant than the city is the specific neighborhood or street. Also the time of day that you pass through or visit the neighborhood.
> ...


These are some excellent points you've just pointed out. I just took a look at those links and the contrast between these neighborhoods is quite striking and reminiscent of many other large cities across the country. I've seen and lived through some of it first hand.


----------



## no1justminda (Aug 7, 2005)

The ghetto west side of Indianapolis. I felt safer walking down the not-so-popular streets of NYC at 3am than I do in this part of Indy in broad daylight.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

The worst experience I ever had was in Milwaukee, WI. I went up there one time for a concert with a couple buddies and got lost in the ghetto. I spotted a deserted gas station and figured I'd stop there and ask for directions. When I walked inside, there was bullet proof glass from the floor all the way to the ceiling at the cash register.

On my way out of the store, a kid that couldn't have been older than 12 tried to get me to buy alcohol for him.

I arrived back at my car to find it surrounded by thug gangbangers who solicited drugs to us. We declined, but they were persistant and eventually stole my friends cellphone from him.

We got the hell out of there ASAP and tracked down a police car to ask for better directions. They apparently ride two cops per squad car in that part of town. The cop flat out told me that we needed to get out of the neighborhood ASAP.

--------------------

And more recently, I went up there for another concert. This time I didn't have any problems. However just last weekend a band member from a group that was playing there, he was attacked by a group of guys with bats and hammers over what was apparently a gang initiation beating.


----------



## ingrid (Feb 24, 2008)

i got lost looking for a bus station in atlanta once in a rather scary looking area. and i've wandered through a few sketchy areas of pittsburgh when i used to live there. and i had a few unpleasant encounters in moscow.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Rode through some places in NY that my dad wouldn't stop at for that reason...I wanted to stop by there on our vacation one year--I always wanted to go to NY-- but he wouldn't. And rode through Detroit, Michigan too... so I guess I haven't really BEEN to any dangerous towns, just rode through them. Those are the only places I can think of... we usually vacation in Gatlinburg, Tennessee which is a safe/family place.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

A-whee LMSA came back! Or maybe I just havent been paying attention 

How are you LMSA?

:wel back!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> A-whee LMSA came back! Or maybe I just havent been paying attention
> 
> How are you LMSA?
> 
> :wel back!


Thanks  I'm alright, how are you?
& I've still been here occasionally...just not as much until the past day or so & haven't posted a whole lot in awhile. Until today. :b


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

watts


----------



## FillyPhile (Nov 28, 2007)

I've been in many cities known for violent crime (in no particular order): St Louis, New Orleans, Washington D.C., Baltimore, Birmingham, Memphis, and Atlanta. 

Atlanta was the only one where I was genuinely in fear of my life.


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

hmm I don't know that it's actually a very dangerous city (at least most parts) but I spent 3 yrs living in LA.
I did get a *little* bit nervous sometimes when I'd drive out to some of the surrounding cities.. I used to always go to this town called pomona w/ my (now ex) boyfriend because there was a liquor store there that would cash his checks for him...THAT would make me nervous sometimes..especially late at night..sitting in my car alone.. knowing that a week before someone had been shot and killed @ the same spot ..just randomly for no reason! eek


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The city I live in now (which is actually right outside Cleveland) is the safest of the three cities in which I've lived so far. I really like it.

It's funny though that when I go to work (the short drive to Cleveland, which is just a couple miles away), the situation changes.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Haven't been to any particularly dangerous cities, so I'll guess it would be the most populated one I've been to, Berlin.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I'll give Kansas City, Mo. and Kansas City, Kan. their due.

KCMO: If you are into drugs, you are a likely homicide target. A few years ago KCMO determined 85% of their homicides were drug-related. KCMO has one of the highest per-capita homicide rates each year. The violent crime is usually restricted to the eastern parts of the city. Much of the petty crime has moved to the suburbs, because that's where the money is located.

KCK: The police won't even drive down Quindaro at night. Like KCMO, drugs are the problem. With the major growth on the west side around Kansas Speedway, perhaps KCK can use the money to improve everything else east of that location.

East St. Louis, Illinois, is one of the poorest areas of the country. You can see some photos (along with other cities mentioned in other posts) at http://ghettoamerica.blogspot.com

I took a wrong turn in Miami once (at night) and ended up in front of a strip mall that contained a bail bondsman office, a pawn shop, and a liquor store, all with bars on the windows. It's amazing how neighborhoods can quickly change from one block to another in Miami.

I enjoyed the view of the burnt-out apartment buildings from the upper deck at Comiskey Park in Chicago (early 1990s).

A homeless guy once asked me for my wallet in downtown Portland, Oregon, but he looked stoned, so I told him no and seemed cool with it.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I tripped over a paving slab in Leeds (UK) once. So I guess that was pretty dangerous.


----------



## hoof_hearted (Mar 8, 2008)

chic_canadian_gurl said:


> In Canada, Vancouver would be the most dangerous when I had to go to a certain part. The Downtown Eastside, also known as skid row and Canada's worst neighbourhood, is full of drug addicts and prostitutes.


 :lol I live in the heart of the downtown eastside. It is considered Canada's worst neighbourhood and a lot of nasty stuff goes on here but I think the ghettos of most major American cities are far worse.

I would say that LosAngeles is the most dangerous city I've been to.

(Btw, I have a good union job and I don't do drugs of any kind :b)


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

My home town, Lower Sackville of Nova Scotia, was full of many dangers. I've been chased by a knife-wielding psychopath countless times, been stalked by an unstable type who would probably have killed me, run from thugs who wanted to beat the crap out of me for no reason. That was just the kids. 

Now I live in a ghetto in Halifax and the crack heads never bother me. Ironic, no?


----------



## rhcp61 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well ive lived in philly all my live and i guess you could say its dangerous. In the 16 years that ive been here ive been jumped about 3 times and almost been jumped, but ran atleast another 3 times. Also was robbed at gunpoint once. And im a nicer section of philly haha.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Well I walked through the ghetto. I'm talking a real ghetto in a nearby city. Not a good idea being that I'm white but I had to... 

I'd say where I grew up was the most dangerous city I've been to. Won't get into the details but I witnessed crazy stuff. People crapped in the streets which I guess is peaceful at least. A few stories. Guy shot his brother a few houses down for taking his drugs. Had various drug dealers surrounding my house. Had a gang that lived in the apartments at the end of my block. Had swat come out. Guy from my block murdered. Drive by in daylight on several occassions. When I was small I learned when I heard gunshots to get down on the floor. Domestic violence was the norm. Strung out people... well that's some of the stories there's more but I don't want to get too specific.


----------



## Fangcor (Feb 10, 2008)

Atlanta


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Oakland is supposed to be one of the worst cities in the state but I've only been robbed once while there :b


Depends on where you are. When I was there I felt pretty safe but I was right near Broadway so it's a busy business area.

But yeah I've heard stories of criminals using construction signs that say detour to misdirect people to a bad area and then they rob, take the car or whatever.

Side shows in Oakland apparently get crazy.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Phoenix, where I moved to almost two years ago. Shortly after moving here, I saw in the paper that there were two serial killers on the loose. Turned out there were three, two working as a team. They had a map of the various attacks in the paper and it scared the crap out of me (and most of the city) for quite some time. Now, I watch the news almost nightly and think to myself there are A LOT of psychos here but I don't fret nearly as much as I used to. Come to think of it, I was the victim of serious crimes in the town I moved from and so far haven't been one here. 

The oddest thing was being stopped at 10 p.m. one night over a year ago, on a rare evening trip to the grocery store. It was cold outside, enough to see your breath and wear a winter coat, and when I left the store a guy in a pickup drove up behind me and asked if he could get some gas from me to get to Flagstaff (140 miles north of here). I was on the outside of the passenger side of the truck (keeping my distance) when I spoke to him and he had the window down. He showed me a baby or toddler next to him but I said no. Four people, 2 male and 2 female, had just walked out of the store ahead of me, so why didn't he ask them for help? Psycho or broke? Who knows. A kid with him doesn't mean he's not psycho. Then he took off. Why not ask a worker from the store or something? 

I just moved to a suburb of Phoenix, though it had nothing to do with crime.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I used to say Detroit, but after the 2001 riots in Cincinnati, it now beats Detroit. I stay well away from Vine Street, Over-the-Rhine, and a good section of downtown. There was a furor for months after that. It was so bad, they pulled their application from candidacy for the 2012 Summer Olympics. London ended up winning that bid.

Kelly lived in that area and posted that she heard gunshots one time :afr.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

No. Nothing comes near Detroit in terms of widespread crime, poverty and decay. That is one seriously dysfunctional place. I love it, though.

Did you know that Detroit has a negative day-time population? More people commute from Detroit to its suburbs than vice versa.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Toronto? I need to get out more.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

In the US, probably the Bronx (in 1990), and Newark at night. But, overall, it still La Victoria (a low class district in Lima, Peru) at night. There are actually worse places in Lima, but my family would never let me go there.

On the flipside, the safest city I've been to is Tokyo Japan. Surprising because it's one of the biggest cities in the world and there's hardly a peep of delinquency, much less theft, from anyone.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Japanese culture is high on discipline.


----------



## Michael Scofield (Feb 29, 2008)

Baltimore - Heroin capital of the US

updated daily:
http://essentials.baltimoresun.com/micr ... ow+Results


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

hollywood,fl i suppose


----------



## Labyssum (May 4, 2007)

Yellowknife.
Its full of outlaws.
They don't check your criminal records there.


----------



## beanman80 (Oct 11, 2006)

I really can't even comment after all the Sh%* I have heard from some brazilians from sao paulo and rio ....and other cities all around the world. The United states worst city would be laughable to some of the people that live in 3rd world country cities. I can't even Imagine and I don't want to. I grew up in Dorchester part of Boston and I thought that was horrible it's a cakewalk now when I realize the murder rates and violence of other countries it is just crazy.


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

Detroit


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Sydney - apparently St Marys, Rooty Hill and Mount Druitt are all pretty nasty - but i didn't get any grief when i visited them.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I used to say Detroit, but after the 2001 riots in Cincinnati, it now beats Detroit. I stay well away from Vine Street, Over-the-Rhine, and a good section of downtown. There was a furor for months after that. It was so bad, they pulled their application from candidacy for the 2012 Summer Olympics. London ended up winning that bid.
> 
> Kelly lived in that area and posted that she heard gunshots one time :afr.


I know the west side of Dayton is bad. My dad was thinking about getting a motel room on that side of town. I stopped him when I seen cars with bullet holes in them. :lol Fairborne isn't any better either. My sister in law took us to this Mexican restaurant that was in a strip mall and there were bullet holes in some of the store windows. :afr I am glad my bother was transferred to another base. The place he was living at was terrible. One day me and my mom were at his apartment visiting and heard clanging noises outside the door. The people above him were throwing there beer cans so they were landing right in front of his door. :lol


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I used to say Detroit, but after the 2001 riots in Cincinnati, it now beats Detroit. I stay well away from Vine Street, Over-the-Rhine, and a good section of downtown. There was a furor for months after that. It was so bad, they pulled their application from candidacy for the 2012 Summer Olympics. London ended up winning that bid.
> 
> Kelly lived in that area and posted that she heard gunshots one time :afr.


I technically don't live near there. I live in Kennedy Heights. I did drive through Over-the-Rhine at night two days ago and it didn't look anywhere near as bad as some of the worse parts of Detroit, IMO.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## korendir (Jul 6, 2007)

Tigers bay/Unity Flats, Belfast Northern Ireland


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

I wonder if new york city is dangerous. o.o

I think the Bronx used to be dangerous...and somehow Brooklyn is supposed to be a jungle.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

A friend of mine was recently mugged in DC. Four guys came up behind him, hit him in the back of the head, and took his wallet. I'd never want to live in DC. Too expensive, and lots of crime.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jenikyula said:


> I wonder if new york city is dangerous. o.o
> 
> I think the Bronx used to be dangerous...and somehow Brooklyn is supposed to be a jungle.


I think northern Brooklyn is. A lot of the Bronx is being rebuilt and stuff.... maybe.


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

Oakland but normally I stick to the Skyline Hills since my grandpa lives up there, but I have been in the downtown part and that was pretty scary. 

Richmond and East Palo Alto


----------



## stardog99 (Mar 22, 2008)

/


----------



## beanman80 (Oct 11, 2006)

for the U.S. statistically the southwest has the most dangerous cities and that is a fact but I don't feel like explaining myself :b


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Detroit, DC, NY, Atlanta (my hometown), Chicago. Just have to be aware of your surroundings, and don't be stupid.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

oakland..i was going into a store and it actually got robbed right before i went in...thank god i hadn't been in there two minutes earlier.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Dallas now has one of the highest crime rates and from what I heard higher than NY city. And I live in Dallas...


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

New Orleans was the murder capital in 2007.


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

I've been to South Auckland, New Zealand. Its full of gangs and drugs and violence. It can be safe if you know where you are going and what you are doing, but really dangerous otherwise.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Anxiety75 said:


> Dallas now has one of the highest crime rates and from what I heard higher than NY city. And I live in Dallas...


NYC is actually very safe. It has the lowest crime rate among 10 of the U.S.'s biggest cities.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I've been to a couple. All in Rhode Island

In Rhode Island: Woonsocket (I live here unfortunately), Central Falls, Pawtucket and South Providence. Try roaming around these parts in a lottery van!

New York wasn't so bad. I felt safer there than I do in my own house!


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

East St. Louis, St. Louis, Detroit, L.A. (seemed dangerous but maybe it was just crowded and dirty?) 
I think it more depends where you are in the city and when. I would consider Minneapolis to be on the safe side but it is the only place I have seen a gang fight (in the courtyard of my apartment building!)


----------



## flyonthewall (May 25, 2008)

the one i live in


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

oakland cali - one of the rudest person i encountered when i made a trip through there.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Dallas is bad? Had no clue about that.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive been to some parts of Jamaica just driving through that were worse then anything Ive seen here. and my city use ot make the 10 top every year.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Outside of it being really dangerous, did Jamaica have some pretty cool areas to see?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Dayton
Columbus
Detroit
St Louis
New York
Chicago
San Francisco
London
Washington DC

Any city or town can be dangerous.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Dayton
> Columbus
> Detroit
> St Louis
> ...


Cincinnati had riots in 2001. Anyone caught outside after 8pm that summer was arrested! :eek


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

New York, Philly, Trenton, Seattle, Portland, IDAHO FALLS, Boston, Camden, Atlantic City, ASBURY PARK,


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Prague at night.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm pretty much nervous in any town walking after dark.

Vancouver, since I live there and never travel anywhere so it kindof wins by default.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

somewhere in northern Montana


----------



## Sonoran Lion (Dec 18, 2008)

I lived in a neighborhood that some people would refer to as a "ghetto" in Tucson, Arizona most of my life, so I really haven't experienced any city other than Tucson. During the time I spent living there, I knew a few people who were murdered and a couple people who survived getting stabbed during robberies.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Pleasantville, heck I have stories for all these cities. This one, a pitbull bit me while riding my bike down California Ave.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

There are parts of Des Moines, Iowa I wouldn't be at night. There are African American gangs, Asian gangs, Hispanic gangs. Crack cocaine hit the streets of Des Moines in the late 1980's. They have drive by shootings all of the time. Now over the last few years meth has become a real problem. I haven't been to Des Moines since I moved up here 12 years ago, and I am sure it hasn't improved with age.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> Dayton
> Columbus
> Detroit
> St Louis
> ...


Dayton, you got that right. One time I was with my parent's visiting my brother down there. We were trying to find a room due to the reservation I made they didn't tell us that check in time wasn't until 3pm. We drove all night to get down there, which we arrived at 9 am. We were tired and wanted to sleep. We had a dog at the time and they allowed dogs. So we had to drive around to find a place that accepted pets. Well my dad decides to go west of the river to a motel. Well I just noticed there were bullet holes in the door of a car that was out in the parking lot. They weren't those fake stick on ones, they were real holes. I told dad we aren't staying here. Luckily, we found a motel in a better area that accepted dogs. The owner retired from the Air Force and let us stay there when dad told him that my brother was in the Air Force there at Wright Patt.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Newark I guess. Anywhere there's people can be violent, a couple days ago a girl who I graduated HS with was shot and killed at work at the local Lockheed Martin defense plant. An ex bf who was a security guard there shot her five times and then shot himself, he used his service pistol.


----------



## Eleison (Dec 19, 2008)

East London. [UK]


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Every major city seems to have its dangerous areas. There are areas of my city that if I walked down the street after dark, something very bad would most likely happen to me.


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

I've been to Camden, Newark, Trenton, and Philly a number of times and never had a major problem. Camden is definitely the most intimidating, though. It looks like it was firebombed.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Sunshine009 said:


> New York, Philly, Trenton, Seattle, Portland, IDAHO FALLS, Boston, Camden, Atlantic City, ASBURY PARK,


Asbury? I'm surprised to hear that, although it has its bad elements. If you're on the east side it's not that bad. It is becoming quite gentrified.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't know; New Orleans? It didn't seem too bad to me, though. The people were pretty kind. The guy who raped me was very polite and even offered me a glass of sweet tea afterwards.

 No.. I'm.. I wasn't raped. Such a terrible thing to joke about... It was actually more of a squeeze and run, and he was playing a clarinet whilst doing so. The people in the french quarter are very talented.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Rape can be funny.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

My business has taken me to many different locations. I've been to the Bronx in NY on numerous occasions working, and while driving there on the thruway I would see vehicles broken down on the side of the road completely stripped of all their parts. It was quite a sight to see. Also there is a lot of artwork all over the place (graffiti) :lol 

I've spent a lot of time in some other major cities that are considered bad, like: Philadelphia (especially Germantown, and in the Kensington and Northeast sections under the "L"); Camden, Newark, Trenton, Irvington, Atlantic City (where a person tried to run me over with his car, another threw a trashcan at me, one person pulled a knife on me, and two people pulled guns on me)&#8230;and other bad locations in NJ.

I've been to Manhattan NYC many times. I drove through Harlem at two in the morning while coming from Mt. Sinai Hospital visiting a relative (people would stand in the middle of the street to try and stop our car presumably for a carjacking, robbery, and God knows what else (we had to run all the red lights to the GW Bridge). I've been to the Bronx, Brooklyn and Queens in NYC; Washington DC; Maryland and etc. These are just some of them :stu 

I had to face death a number of times in some of these areas through confrontation with extremely bad elements. I had to defend myself in street fights and deal with death threats. I've been robbed on numerous occasions, I've had to step over or around bums on the sidewalks while walking down the street, had street beggars continually ask me for money, and etc.

It is not uncommon to walk the streets of Kensington in Philadelphia and find syringes, empty heroin bags, knives, spent .38 caliber shells and burnt out vehicles on the side of the road that were set on fire. I was also the victim of a hit and run while I was riding a bicycle in the streets of Kensington which left me hospitalized for a week with three broken ribs and a broken collar bone (that's what I get for staying with a friend in Kensington, Philadelphia). Talk about excruciating pain. BTW Philadelphia is known for its hit and runs, the police never caught the guy―he left me for dead.

I was subject to false arrest in Philly one time while I was on my way to visit a friend and business associate, and I was pulled over only to become a victim of police brutality by some corrupt police officers in Philly for mistaken identity (the police in Philly are also known to use excessive force on a regular basis). I was thrown in jail for two nights because it happened on a weekend and the judge couldn't hear the case until Monday morning. It was the first time I was ever arrested, thrown in a jail and wrongly accused by the legal system. It was dehumanizing, humiliating, unjustified, and they put me in the "Round House" in Philly of all places:mum Obviously, and subsequently, no charges were brought against me and the judge was very angry for the police misconduct:mumThese are some of the bad places I've been to in my travels :blank Very bad :roll Lucky me  I recommend to stay out of the cities if you have to unless you are familiar with the area(s) you are traveling into. And some cities should just be avoided if at all possible :um Is it any wonder that I have SA? :? Talk about bad luck...


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

i've been to several of the well known dangerous cities but never had much of a problem. someone tried to carjack/rob me in atlanta though so i'll go with atlanta.

it was classic. took a wrong turn, got lost for a minute, next thing i know some guy is pulling on the car door handle.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I live in Chicago. Different areas are more dangerous than others but I never feel afraid or anything.

Baltimore is pretty dangerous. There was a shooting 2 blocks from where a friend of mine lived two weeks before I visited her. There is one little pocket of nice and the rest is the ghetto in that city. Its rather unfortunate.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

It seems like Kenzo is not all that dangerous. I mean it can be, but it's more depressing than dangerous from my experience. It's a haven for heroin junkies. Mantua in West Philly and most of North Philly have got to be the absolute worst areas of the city.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I am glad I live in the UP of Michigan. We don't have much crime here. I can leave my door to my house unlocked all day and probably no one would come in. If someone really wanted to get in they are going to do it and a little lock on the door handle isn't going to stop them. I also leave my snowmobile outside and my shovels and no one has ever bother them. I am starting to act like a Canadian. :lol


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

the most dangerous city i've been to? hmm...

washington DC?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Rufus said:


> It seems like Kenzo is not all that dangerous. I mean* it can be*, but *it's more depressing than dangerous from my experience. It's a haven for heroin junkies.* Mantua in West Philly and most of *North Philly have got to be the absolute worst areas of the city*.


Yeah, I agree about Kensington for the most part, however I often heard gunshots at night only to find out someone around the next block was shot and killed. Or, within a block or blocks of where I was staying at the time, cars would often be torched late at night. Kensington does have its bad sections where you wouldn't even want to walk through certain areas or blocks without carrying a piece of rebarb or something for self defense. They tend to jump and attack you in gangs in those sections if only for ten bucks (talk about drug addicts). My pick-up truck was stolen in that area too which doesn't make me think well of the neighborhood. The police couldn't catch the thief so a friend and I went out to track him down ourselves and fortunately we found the truck and with it the person who stole it. I had him arrested. We located it days after it had been stolen and he was already stripping it down to sell the parts. The battery, cd/radio, toolboxes/tools, and other valuable personal belongings were missing. Our guess (the police and ourselves) was that his next step was to pull the engine to sell it and afterword, like they do in that area, torch the vehicle. Unfortunately, I never did receive back my cd player, tools or personal belongings (which was the worst part). I would say North Philly is worse though.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Las Vegas - People who visit LV, NV have a much higher (insert taboo self destructive behavior word here) rate than non visitors. The reasons are very interesting, socially speaking. *


----------



## rocknroll (Nov 11, 2003)

When I think of dangerous cities I've been to, these come to mind:

North St. Louis, Missouri
East St. Louis, Illinois
Detroit, Michigan
South Side Chicago, Illinois


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I agree with all the above as well.*


----------



## Vincenzo II (Oct 19, 2008)

Rufus said:


> Rape can be funny.


Yeah, that line was one of the first ell oh ells I got from this site since I remember. Although it's probably pretty disturbing how much of the humour I engage in in real life is rape centric.

Anyway, on topic, I had to go to a pub in the BNP stonghold Burnley recently and a chav threatened to 'bite my fookin nose off' if I left. Needless to say, I defended my manhood by pretending to go to the toilet and running away.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> New York, Philly, Trenton, Seattle, Portland, IDAHO FALLS, Boston, Camden, Atlantic City, ASBURY PARK,


I agree with you Sunshine...the places you've listed above are dangerous places much like I've outlined in my previous posts.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Statistically speaking, I think Detroit is the winner for most dangerous city.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Prob the one I live in. Yay for me.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

Washington DC (lived there 6 years)
Los Angeles
Philadelphia
NYC
Baltimore
Little Rock
Memphis
St. Louis

I've been to a lot of the biggest cities in the US but these are probably the most dangerous


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

Just look at my city's nickname(I'm not talking about the "brotherly love "one)


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Filthydelphia? Oh Gosh, the driving there scares me at time. I used to have severe hypoglycemia and get lost :cry Better days have come though I am not so bad now


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

jamaica,i know its not a city but some areas there are really bad


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Cleveland, even if they were kidding when they said to lock the car doors while driving


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> Filthydelphia? Oh Gosh, the driving there scares me at time. I used to have severe hypoglycemia and get lost :cry Better days have come though I am not so bad now


I was thinking Killadelphia, but Filthydelphia fits. Camden and Newark are even worse when it comes to the smell, though.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

nightwalker said:


> the most dangerous city i've been to? hmm...
> 
> washington DC?


No joke, there are some very bad sections of DC. The rest of the place becomes dangerous in a different way when the city traffic changes direction at rush hour...

Camden wins the Armpit of America award though.


----------



## adsf321dsa (Dec 4, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> Pleasantville, heck I have stories for all these cities. This one, a pitbull bit me while riding my bike down California Ave.


Pleasantville, NJ? I used to live the street over from California Ave. PM me your name and who you know.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

NoMarriageHole said:


> Pleasantville, NJ? I used to live the street over from California Ave. PM me your name and who you know.


I didn't grow up there and I haven't lived in that area for about ten years, and lived in a town next door to Pleasantville at the time. I didn't live there real long, and didn't know anyone as I had panic disorder and avoided people. The dog bit the end of my sneaker where it was super thick. He punctured my skin but drew no blood. His teeth went through the back of the thick shoe rubber that was at the very back of the shoe. I was really lucky. I didn't think that was a bad street to bike on. It said "Beware of dog" on a sign as I passed the house. On the main street I think its called Main Street too I'm trying to remember I had a guy grab the back of my bike seat once and try to stop my bike because he wanted to talk to me. That scared me bad when I was just trying to go out for a relaxing ride. I hope you live in a better area now lol.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

Its pretty rough where I am in FL. A bomb was planted in a suitcase behind a car in front of my condo.


----------



## Boston (Apr 22, 2008)

I go to school in Camden, NJ, so I'm there on an almost-daily basis. We have several types of police patrolling our campus: campus police, Camden police, unarmed security, Port Authority police since we're right next to the bridge, and State troopers. So the campus itself is pretty safe. It's once you step off campus that you should watch your back.

And taking public transportation is always fun. You meet some very interesting people.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

NoMarriageHole said:


> Yeah. I was on Oregon Ave in Absecon, right on the border of Absecon and P-Ville.
> 
> Man...I know what you mean though. There's a lot of wild dogs running around there. You're lucky you got out of that incident.
> 
> ...


So they were playing with you too? That's absolutely terrible. City cops in bad areas can really get out of line. That would make me angry too.


----------



## Boston (Apr 22, 2008)

NoMarriageHole said:


> Haha...yeah. Rutgers is basically a fortress surrounded by a moat of police.
> 
> Are you originally from Boston, by the way?


Yeah it is.

I'm not from Boston though. It's one of my favorite bands


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd say Detroit, or Chicago.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

NoMarriageHole said:


> Camden, definitely. If you guys think the area near the Tweeter Center is bad, try driving through North Camden neighborhoods. Everything is in decay. The streets are barely paved. When you stop at stop signs, people are knocking at your windows, trying to sell you dope. Sometimes fights break out around your car. If you stop for a bite to eat, you'll often find that the place has been closed for months because the owner was shot or something.


Wow. Sounds just like where I live. I won't say where but it's just outside Boston.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I don't know if I've been to a "dangerous" city. I've been to Portland, Oregon (actually I was stranded there for EIGHT days!), and Atlanta, Georgia, and Houston, Texas (not downtown though). Does that count?


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

NoMarriageHole said:


> A man in a van was following me and honking his horn, so I motioned to him to roll down his window (giving him the benefit of the doubt. Maybe it was someone I knew or someone who needed directions). To no surprise, it was a strange guy and he was telling me to get in his car. I told him to **** off and he kept following me, so I called the cops from my cell because i knew that ****er was gonna follow me home. The cops came, pulled him over, and detained me for questioning because they thought I was a prostitute...jerks. I was wearing a Danzig T shirt, jeans, and Doc Martens...hardly stripper garb. They just acted like the whole thing was MY fault. Not only that, but Pleasantville's finest decided to **** with my brain and tell me I had a warrant. I told them that was impossible because all of my fines were cleared up. Then, after making me look like an idiot arguing with them, the one cop laughed and said, "It was a test. You passed".
> 
> I hate cops.


From reading your posts it sounds like an odd place down there. I'm not sure why I always thought it was this better place that I've never been to.

My paranoia of the police is kind of obvious, but I'm actually not up to anything whatsoever, except for wanting to smoke pot but not actually doing so. Everyone is just automatically a suspect here because the local rooming house dwellers like to do drugs. They have to protect the apartment building residents, some random 28-year-old surfer dude, and old people from the halfway house residents fighting over 10 dollars and some random guy with weed and coke in his car. That's why this little town needs 50 cops and 2 canine units. I think New Jersey needs to distribute it's police to different areas depending on the season. Babysit the bennies here in the summer, keep a few around during the off-season and send the rest to Camden and elsewhere.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Worcester, MA. I go to school there, and in a span of like, two months, there were three or four muggings, some with knives or guns, one fatal stabbing, one person tried to drag someone into a car, and one girl got jumped in the park and got sent to the hospital. All of these events happened right in the middle of campus. 

Oh, and I got followed home one afternoon by some guy screaming about how bad the city is, and one night an old man told my friend and I he enjoyed looking at young girls.

Go Woo :].


----------



## lonelysoul1980 (Jul 26, 2008)

Karachi, Pakistan

The most dangerous city in one of the world's most dangerous countries. A shame because years back it was so beautiful and peaceful (according to my parents)

Now it's third world chaos. Overcrowded slums, huge gaps between the rich and the poor, traffic jams, corrupt police, criminal gangs, deep seated and violent ethnic and sectarian rivalries ....

My family is from the northern part of the country, near Rawalpindi in the punjab, and are not wealthy people so I am used to seeing the poverty, the despair during my visits but it's still in a village setting....In the city, there's more brutality and anxiety. 

You'll get on a crowded carry wagon or bus and you'll see beggars, men with machine guns in their lap like it's nothing, etc.

I feel really bad about the state of affairs there.


----------



## KC-Blu-Eyez (May 30, 2008)

I've been to Elizabeth I don't know how bad it is but it looked pretty dangerous that was when I was little. Other than that I would say Baltimore. That place is bad. I stay in the tourist section in the inner harbor but I did walk through a bad area but I'm usually with a group of 10 family members so we don't get hassled or anything. And people told us they area we walked through isn't even the worst. I still go back though I like it and was never really scared.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

Ensenada! haha...and I've been to Haiti before but a secluded..safe part of the island...and perhaps some places in China were dangerous and really impoverished. oh Oakland too but just for the cheap flights..and also St. Maarten, we walked and drove around crack houses.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Jerusalem. 

Nothing happened while we were there, however.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Solitario said:


> Jerusalem.
> 
> Nothing happened while we were there, however.


I'd love to visit Jerusalem. And Tel Aviv!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Glasgow .

The murder and suicide capital of europe lol.

Jk it aint so bad.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Glasgow .
> 
> The murder and suicide capital of europe lol.
> 
> Jk it aint so bad.


I've heard Glasgow is a beautiful place :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah glasgows got great sports venues and music venues but edinburgh is the place you wanna go for the culture and sh*t seriously even im like whoa everytime i vist and im scottish lol probably why its got more tourists than scots but yeah umm im just rambling now.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Yeah glasgows got great sports venues and music venues but edinburgh is the place you wanna go for the culture and sh*t seriously even im like whoa everytime i vist and im scottish lol probably why its got more tourists than scots but yeah umm im just rambling now.


Oops, it was Edinburgh that I heard about :doh

Yeah, I was talking to a study abroad advisor approx a year and a half ago about places to go, and he said that it (Edinburgh) was the top place he'd ever been to. Sounds like a really cool place.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha i wouldn't sweat it but yeah edinburgh has a nice studenty feel to it that's for sure probably somewhere id like to study if i were to go back to college.


----------



## Zombygrl (Jul 3, 2008)

Las Vegas, if you walk around there at night you'll encounter all sorts of creepers. :x


----------



## Grim619 (Dec 12, 2008)

Mine is probably lame but I don't travel that much. When I was like 12 My dad, sister, and I were hanging out with my dads old friend in Trenton New Jersey eating McDonalds on A side street in my dads friends POS car. These gangsters appeared out of nowhere 50 feet from us with bats and clubs slowly walking to us lol. My dads friend freaks out and tries to start his car and the POS wouldn't start LOL! This thing was A piece of crap it had dents all over it and his doors were caved in like it happened to him before lmfao it was nuts. Well it finally started up and he took off like A bat outa hell. Me and my sister were just like uhhhhhh


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Baltimore, MD and D.C I guess. I'm not far from D.C but I rarely go down there, even to the nice parts.


----------



## CrumbsInTheBed (Dec 28, 2008)

Hmm, let's see, I suppose it would have to be the one I live in, Philadelphia. Highest murder rate in the country for a while there.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm.. Damascus, Syria. you can get run over by a car easily.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

minneapolis. its a **** city


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sao Paulo maybe. The big cities of Brazil are just kind of creepy. You can feel the tension in the air. Many really shady looking poor people. I saw a guy get robbed at 6PM in broad daylight on a street with lots of foot traffic. No one did anything till after the robbers (2 14-16 year olds) ran off. A common way to get money out of people is to put a gun against them and tell them to go to a ATM and take out whatever they can get out. And when driving downtown or anywhere at night everyone keeps their car windows closed and doors locked.

Downtown Los Angeles is pretty creepy too. I took the train there once from Long Beach to go to Little Tokyo. Little Tokyo is fine but the walk from the Downtown station to there is hairy. All these drunk people sitting on the sidewalk doing nothing. Scary.


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Not really dangerous, but dumpy, East Hastings in Vancouver, BC.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I dunno, some ghetto city in L.A. probably.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Juarez mexico


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

South Auckland


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Newark, NJ. 

We traveled there because my brother was looking for a car to buy. We did not foresee that we would be traveling through a very, very scary looking neighborhood. Everyone was staring at us and we were so nervous we avoided looking out the windows. We were seriously scared that we were going to get robbed or car-jacked.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

anonymousnewbie said:


> Oakland ("Deep" East Oakland 90's and 100's+, and International Blvd. near the Warriors Coliseum)


Same for me. In my young(er) and stupid(er) days, I got robbed trying to score heroin there. Fortunately a hood rat girl stopped me from macing the ******* knucklehead and getting my dumb *** butt beat or killed.

*edit:* dang word filter


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Interesting thread.

New Orleans is the first place that comes to mind. I was somewhat nervous walking around at night on some of the less crowded streets.

I also get a little nervous walking around Las Vegas at night. It seems it would be pretty easy for a car to roll up along side you (even on the strip) and kidnap you. I usually walk around by myself there.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Liverpool, not very dangerous.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I lived in L.A for a while. It wasn't the ghetto ghetto part. but it sure as hell wasn't good seeing as how our house was robbed three times in a year and my uncle and little cousin were mugged coming home from a market. And that's just the stuff that comes to mind right now.

I was apparently about 10 minutes west of East L.A and 10 minutes north of South Central L.A, though I don't seriously remember seeing as how I was 7 when I moved and I was never to fond of remembering addresses

I was also in Las Vegas for a couple of days near where some uncles of mine got their car's windows broken and robbed.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, I went with my dad to work a few times. He was (retired) a high school teacher in South-Central Los Angeles. Just about the worst part of LA. Very creepy. Even in the morning there are drunk guys just walking around. He said that his students would walk home in packs cause otherwise they'd get robbed. And after the LA riots, several of his students offered to sell him a TV, fridge, etc. hehehehehe

Our home was never robbed in all the years in LA. I think that burglars only go after homes in either wealthy areas or in horrible areas. Wealthy areas cause they have more stuff to steal or poor areas cause that's where the thieves live too.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> New Orleans is the first place that comes to mind. I was somewhat nervous walking around at night on some of the less crowded streets.
> 
> I also get a little nervous walking around Las Vegas at night. It seems it would be pretty easy for a car to roll up along side you (even on the strip) and kidnap you. I usually walk around by myself there.


I heard New Orleans has high crime sometimes there...huge tourist attraction though which is weird.

I would imagine Vegas having dangerous people walking around..who knows I never been to the places I just heard they are awesome. Well I also heard New Orleans even smells like pee sometimes :/


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Most places in New Jersey could be considered dangerous I think, lol. Newark, Camden, Trenton, New Brunswick


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Been in the projects of D.C. but nothing happened. (wasn't there at night and we were working with the kids that live there)

Got attacked by a mob of crazy pick-pocketing women holding fake babies in Pisa, Italy.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

puppy said:


> Same for me. In my young(er) and stupid(er) days, I got robbed trying to score heroin there. Fortunately a hood rat girl stopped me from macing the ******* knucklehead and getting my dumb *** butt beat or killed.
> 
> *edit:* dang word filter


already 2 people on this page said oakland is bad and same for me too.

in oakland i barely even was outside there visiting and some guy started getting in my face and harassing me for being to close in his "personal space". i never was harassed like that before.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I heard New Orleans has high crime sometimes there...huge tourist attraction though which is weird.
> 
> I would imagine Vegas having dangerous people walking around..who knows I never been to the places I just heard they are awesome. Well I also heard New Orleans even smells like pee sometimes :/


New Orleans is a really fun place to visit. I highly recommend it. I'm not sure where you are in Texas but I imagine it wouldn't be too far of a drive.

Vegas is really fun too. There are always a ton of people out walking on the strip so it's really not that scary. There's just a lot of crazy **** that can go down due to all the different types of people it attracts. But overall it's safe just by the sheer number of tourists out late at night.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Look under my avatar/username.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

Safeway said:


> already 2 people on this page said oakland is bad and same for me too.
> 
> in oakland i barely even was outside there visiting and some guy started getting in my face and harassing me for being to close in his "personal space". i never was harassed like that before.


I hate that. Especially with my SA I will make eye contact with people and then involuntarily frown and look away and they always think I wanna start a fight or something. I had to run from a laundrymat when some guy accused me of "looking at him like a got a problem".

Do not miss that city at all.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

lol it must suck to live in the US


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

New Orleans. But also, spent the night in Burmingham, AL once...**** that was a little scary. It's like visiting a whole different country.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Juarez mexico


My brother will be in El Paso (for school) soon and 12 min. away from Juarez. I will worry about him. :/ but yeah, most dangerous city.. maybe somewhere New Jersey when I was 5, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

nightwalker said:


> Hmm.. Damascus, Syria. you can get run over by a car easily.


nahhh, I was there in 2000,, they don't have a lot of wide streets!!... it's an old city.... with a lot of old cars.

========================

Non !:teeth I treveled few times before but we always stay in the good parts...


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

meganmila said:


> I heard New Orleans has high crime sometimes there...huge tourist attraction though which is weird.
> 
> I would imagine Vegas having dangerous people walking around..who knows I never been to the places I just heard they are awesome. Well I also heard New Orleans even smells like pee sometimes :/


I think they call it DIrty Vegas.... may be coz it's cheap!!! as far as I know people usully go to that French part? something like that..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> New Orleans is a really fun place to visit. I highly recommend it. I'm not sure where you are in Texas but I imagine it wouldn't be too far of a drive.
> 
> Vegas is really fun too. There are always a ton of people out walking on the strip so it's really not that scary. There's just a lot of crazy **** that can go down due to all the different types of people it attracts. But overall it's safe just by the sheer number of tourists out late at night.


Why is it fun? The partying? Or something else? I'm just curious..if it's for the partying not really my thing or if it's something else I would like to know.

Vegas seems cool cause people stay up all night...I could do that lol. And I love being around buildings with bright lights at night. Both of these cities are liberal I believe so that's a plus.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Why is it fun? The partying? Or something else? I'm just curious..if it's for the partying not really my thing or if it's something else I would like to know.
> 
> Vegas seems cool cause people stay up all night...I could do that lol. And I love being around buildings with bright lights at night. Both of these cities are liberal I believe so that's a plus.


I'm not a big partier either, but you really should have a few drinks on Bourbon Street if you go. There is a fun-loving atmosphere to the whole city. There's lots of music and general revelry going on in New Orleans. You feel like you can let your hair down and loosen up there.

Vegas is so much fun to walk around in too. You would definitely love all the lights - each hotel/casino has something to see inside. It's another city where anything goes. I like to visit cities like that. We're too puritanical in this country. You can escape it in parts of New Orleans and Las Vegas. Both cities have a lot of energy. There is an excitement in the air - more so in Las Vegas.

I hope you get a chance to go one day - I'm sure you will!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Where I live in south east London people try to rob me on average once or twice a week. Two people have been killed on the street I live on in the past couple of months. On the bright side more police have been around so it's a little safer.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Houston Tx, 5th ward (Trinity Gardens) i live here or at least until Sunday


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Oakland (one of the murder capitals of the USA), London (during an IRA bombing campaign - a bomb went off about 150m from where I was staying), Moscow (where the cops are just as dangerous as the crims), and Paris (a haven for pickpockets, petty thieves and voyous). 

Some tips for avoiding trouble - do not stay in cheap hotels near railway stations, do not dress like a foreign tourist (bumbag and foreign or flashy clothes), and do not get drunk in public places. Keep your wits about you, look like you know where you are going, and keep moving.

Good luck!


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

Chiapas. It's a border town between Mexico and Guatamala. Started getting harassed by a shirtless guy with bullet hole and knife wound scars on him, but the local guide I hired calmed things down enough for us to get out of there.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

is detroit considered dangerous? i used to work there, never had any problems though ..


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

My Own. New Orleans.
Doesn't bother me though , Murders is pretty much the norm here now.

They only make a huge deal out of it when they start killing in the the Quarters, burbon, & areas where the tourist go..


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Probably São Paulo or Rio de Janeiro. 

But don't get me wrong. I love Brazil and I wish I would be able to go there again soon. Brazilians are the friendliest and most welcoming people I've ever met! :yes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

successful said:


> My Own. New Orleans.
> Doesn't bother me though , Murders is pretty much the norm here now.
> 
> They only make a huge deal out of it when they start killing in the the Quarters, burbon, & areas where the tourist go..


Recently and probably now I have heard women going missing so yeahh noo lol


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been to Gary several times.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

This rough part of Miami that my grandparents used to live in...


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Brussels. ****'s mad dangerous there... A lot of black people, Morrocans and Turks. Stare at them for too long and you'll be in trouble...


----------

